# crosspectrum verified vs verified+ mikes



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I am planning to buy a calibrated CM-140 meter from crosspectrum to use with REW. I am currently using a RS meter with generic calibrationbut would like to be able to do full range measurements.

what would be a good reason to choose "verified+" version over regular "verified"? 


thank you


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

zheka said:


> I am planning to buy a calibrated CM-140 meter from crosspectrum to use with REW. I am currently using a RS meter with generic calibrationbut would like to be able to do full range measurements.
> 
> what would be a good reason to choose "verified+" version over regular "verified"?
> 
> ...


From http://www.cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_cm140.html
"As with our calibrated microphones, each Verified+ meter is compared against an ANSI-certified reference microphone."

Unless the SPL reading that you're getting is being used for something like a noise study, commercial environment, etc....... You don't need it.
Most people don't have any reason to calibrate or be concerned if a db meter is .5 or 1db off in a residential environment.

In short, unless you *need* the reading to be accurate, you don't need a verified+.

If you're doing sweeps, etc with REW, you would be better off with a mic from Cross Spectrum labs - rather than a db meter.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> From http://www.cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_cm140.html
> "As with our calibrated microphones, each Verified+ meter is compared against an ANSI-certified reference microphone."
> 
> Unless the SPL reading that you're getting is being used for something like a noise study, commercial environment, etc....... You don't need it.
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 
I thought Galaxy CM-140 meters are accurate enough for full spectrum REW measurements. Am I wrong about it? What are the advantages of using calibrated mic over calibrated SPL meter? I do not want to buy a microphone amp if I can help it.

thanks again


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The calibrated CM140 gets you the benefit of an “all in one” package – SPL meter and measurement mic - for less money than a separate mic, USB pre-amp, and (uncalibrated) SPL meter. The Verified+ calibration is what you want, since it includes a mini-CD with the calibration data that you can load onto a program like REW.

Cross Spectrum sells the Verified+ meter for $140, which is only $10 more than Amazon sells an uncalibrated CM-140 for. All in all, I’d say it’s a good deal.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you very much, Wayne


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a little unclear so forgive the noob question - if you do indeed go with the CM140, you still need to get a preamp such as the ART USB Dual Pre 2 channel preamp, correct?


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> I am a little unclear so forgive the noob question - if you do indeed go with the CM140, you still need to get a preamp such as the ART USB Dual Pre 2 channel preamp, correct?


My understanding is that, unlike regular microphones, SPL metrers have regular line level output so there is no need for signal amplification, phantom power, etc.
I will be using mine with behringer UCA202


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What zheka said. With the CM140 you don’t need a mic pre-amp, just a regular sound card. If you computer’s sound card has a line input, you’re good to go. Otherwise you’ll need an outboard USB card, like the UCA202 he mentioned.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - appreciate the help!


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Do the cables you need change with this setup from the guides?


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

veger69 said:


> Do the cables you need change with this setup from the guides?


connection is exactly as described in "REW connections using a Radio Shack or Galaxy CM-140 (recommended) SPL meter" section










the only thing I found that may be specific to the Galaxy meter is that they use mono 3.5mm connection. I had to buy a 3.5mm mono male to RCA female adapter to make it work.

http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Mono-Fe...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336071617&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re talking about using the CM140 with the cabling shown here, it’s all the same.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Does the diagram include the cable needed to calibrate the USB sound card?


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

i ordered cables based on the diagram but after looking at the uca202 manual it looks like it uses rca cable connections instead of 3.5 stereo can anyone confirm


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct, the UCA uses RCA connections.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jeffpr (Apr 4, 2011)

the galaxy cm 140 range is quoted 31hz to 8khz. does that mean it cannot be trusted outside that range even if calibrated? http://www.galaxyaudio.com/CM140.php


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

jeffpr said:


> does that mean it cannot be trusted outside that range even if calibrated?


No


----------



## jeffpr (Apr 4, 2011)

JohnM said:


> No


what is its frequency range when calibrated? cheers. jeff.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

jeffpr said:


> what is its frequency range when calibrated? cheers. jeff.


mine was calibrated down to 5Hz.

btw, Herb of cross spectrum is active in this thread .


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

jeffpr said:


> what is its frequency range when calibrated? cheers. jeff.


5 hz to 25000 hz


----------



## jeffpr (Apr 4, 2011)

sounds good thanks.jeff.


----------

